# Egg Whites...



## ChrisROCK (Nov 24, 2004)

I eat so many egg whites in the morning, for lack of a better option for breakfast...  But geez, it's getting expensive...with the price of dairy these days!     Do folks here buy eggs in bulk and just use the whites, or do you buy whites pre-packaged?  If so, from where...  Any difference in quality?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 24, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> I eat so many egg whites in the morning, for lack of a better option for breakfast... But geez, it's getting expensive...with the price of dairy these days!  Do folks here buy eggs in bulk and just use the whites, or do you buy whites pre-packaged? If so, from where... Any difference in quality?


 I just buy the 1/4 gallon of egg beaters. They also sell it in egg white also instead of yellow.


----------



## sara (Nov 24, 2004)

I mix in some egg whites from whole eggs and some from the egg beaters


----------



## Jill (Nov 24, 2004)

I throw out all the yolks I find the egg whites in the cartons dont taste the same I think its a mental thing.


----------



## simbh (Nov 24, 2004)

I take some egg whites already in package... My gym is giving out some coupons with a rebate of 1$(canadian $ ... but our $ is almost as strong as US$ now ) on those thing (16 egg whites in the total package for 3$ minus 1$ rebate). I took 30 coupons or something last time. I take 4 egg whites in the morning with a big bowl of oatmeal and about a cup and a half of skimmed milk... I get more than enough protein for a breakfast (at least I think) .


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 24, 2004)

http://www.lanaseggwhites.com/

You can buy them in bulk from here, but I don't think my family would appreciate me taking up half the top shelf with a huge ass tub of egg whites...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 24, 2004)

just eat the whole egg and don't waste it.  

I usually eat a few whites and a few yolks so the price isn't crazy and I get all the cals and all the protein from the whole eggs.  

Cracking eggs is the only cardio I do.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Nov 24, 2004)

I buy bulk of eggs and egg starters(whites) from Costco, its basically twice as cheep.  I do like the taste of reg. egg whites better though.  Then when I sepperat the whites I sometimes splatter the yolk over my dogs food, she seems to like it.  Oh, BTW do your guys egg whites smell terrible after they are fryed?


----------



## musclepump (Nov 24, 2004)

I buy eggs from Costco; still cheap.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 24, 2004)

I buy eggs from Costco; still cheap.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Nov 24, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Cracking eggs is the only cardio I do.


Wow! That must be some workout. LOL


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 25, 2004)

how much protein in a whole egg and how much in an egg white

i was told 6g in a whole and 4g in the white... BUT my packet of eggs says 9g of protein per egg?

it also says 8g of fat per egg?

whats the deal? is there any fat in the white or is all the fat actually in the yolk?


----------



## simbh (Nov 25, 2004)

I just threw out the package that had the whole info on it... Im buying some tonight though ... 

From what I remember its about 4g each egg white. And Im pretty sure the egg white is very low fat (I dont thin its fat free , but very little fat). Ill get back to you on that if no one else does.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 25, 2004)

ChrisROCK said:
			
		

> I eat so many egg whites in the morning, for lack of a better option for breakfast...


If you want another option, here is my breakfast.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 25, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> how much protein in a whole egg and how much in an egg white



Depends on the size of the egg...
Generally a large egg (~55g) has 6 to 7g of protein, 5g fat.
An extra-large egg (~60g or over) will have 7-7.5g protein and 6g fat.

Try here:
www.calorieking.com



> ... BUT my packet of eggs says 9g of protein per egg? it also says 8g of fat per egg?


 What crazy-arse eggs are you eating?? Some weird chickens must be laying those! 

Does it say 'per egg' or 'per serve' because sometimes the packs call 2 eggs as a single serve... But even that doesn't workout... 

I say look for some better eggs...



> is there any fat in the white or is all the fat actually in the yolk?


All the fat is in the yolk (along with about half the protein and nearly 100% of the vitamins and minerals)... The white is mainly albumin, which is pure protein.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Depends on the size of the egg...
> Generally a large egg (~55g) has 6 to 7g of protein, 5g fat.
> An extra-large egg (~60g or over) will have 7-7.5g protein and 6g fat.
> 
> ...



thanks emma, no i'm just buying normal large eggs, i did check the packet i'm pretty sure it was per egg, but i'll check next time i'm at the shops, this week i went for medium eggs but got a big bulk box of 30, works out wayy cheaper, plus i can have 4 a day now instead of 3, maybe 3 whites and 1 whole is alright for half my breakfast protein content, or should i stick to whites?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 25, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> thanks emma, no i'm just buying normal large eggs, i did check the packet i'm pretty sure it was per egg, but i'll check next time i'm at the shops, this week i went for medium eggs but got a big bulk box of 30, works out wayy cheaper, plus i can have 4 a day now instead of 3, maybe 3 whites and 1 whole is alright for half my breakfast protein content, or should i stick to whites?



I definitely suggest getting a whole egg or two in there.  There is a lot of nutritional value to the yolks.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 26, 2004)

okay the eggs i got now are more like it... 7g protein and 6g fat 

what about cholesterol ain't that a bit high in a whole egg? that was my only concern it can't all be great of else we'd all eat whole eggs instead of just the whites

the fat content dosen't concern me much, my macros are about (c/p/f) 55/35/10 right now, so could do with getting the fats up a lil

thanks


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 26, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> okay the eggs i got now are more like it... 7g protein and 6g fat


 That looks a little more like a chicky egg! 



> what about cholesterol ain't that a bit high in a whole egg? that was my only concern it can't all be great of else we'd all eat whole eggs instead of just the whites


There is not that much cholesterol in a whole egg - about 200mg... 

You have to remember that, unless you are genetically pre-disposed to high cholesterol, then there is no need to limit your dietry cholesterol as there is no link between how much you eat and what your blood cholesterol is!! 

Also, you do need some cholesterol in your diet - this is very important for your body as it helps in making hormones and other things in your body.

So don't worry about it - if you are healthy one yolk a day is not going to be a problem and it will also offer you heaps of other vitamins and minerals like your B'vitamins and selenium...


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 26, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> That looks a little more like a chicky egg!
> 
> 
> There is not that much cholesterol in a whole egg - about 200mg...
> ...



thanks, i'll start eating 1 whole then, extra protein+fat can't be a bad thing, esspecially for an ecto like me tryin to bulk up


----------

